# Now thats a bully



## Adison

HOF GRCH DENZEL one of my favorite bullies look how correct he is i guess thats why he champed out in 3 different registries


----------



## Brucie

Not my flavor. I tend to favor classic bullies.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aww he's cute. I like the 3rd pic. He looks so happy with all his ribbons


----------



## rodrigo

ambullies have different categories like pocket , xl , classic, extreme etc ... so there are gonna be top of the class in different looks .... i am a fan of the classic ..... but i can appreciate most of the other bullies too


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Not my cup of tea but he is a real cutie! Love his half white face!


----------



## American_Pit13

That dog is a nice dog, however that first picture means nothing. Those lines have no point at all and for a perfect bully a stacked photo would be used to actually judge his structure. Someone just took a crouching photo and drew in some black lines without any knowledge of what they were doing. There isn't a photo up there where you can his structure.

These are not stacked photos but do actually show his structure. He is a nice boy.


----------



## Pink

Brucie said:


> Not my flavor. I tend to favor classic bullies.


x2. He's a cutie though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I've seen him in person and the dog is toed out. He is a decent dog but not something I want in my yard. Definitely not perfect.


----------



## ames

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I've seen him in person and the dog is toed out. He is a decent dog but not something I want in my yard. Definitely not perfect.


I totally thought that in the trophy pics but didn't know if it was just the angle of the picture or the pups stance.

What's the bbcr? I can google just figured I would ask lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ames said:


> I totally thought that in the trophy pics but didn't know if it was just the angle of the picture or the pups stance.
> 
> What's the bbcr? I can google just figured I would ask lol


A registry that was just Shorty Bulls from Amy Krogman's line that partnered with Chas after he had a falling out with Dave Wilson and they opened their registry up to the American Bully. There is a thread I made in bully section. It looked good on paper but it is essentially the same dogs that showed ABKC. They want to act like they are holier than thou and the ABKC is inferior to them but at the end of the day the registry opened up to the American Bully because someone got greedy; furthermore, the dogs competing in BBCR are the same dogs who also compete ABKC. ABKC GR CH Gatekeeper is also a BBCR CH so it is the same caliber of dogs.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

Deleted by author


----------



## chibi17

He almost looks like a English bulldog, but still a great looking dog


----------



## PibbleLover1225

He looks like an English Bulldog to me. I'm obviously NO KIND of expert, but that's not a dog I would want. It may look good in a show, but I like the more classic look. Not so boxy and muscular. I know pits are musculAr dogs but they're lean and fit, not like a bodybuilder.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

PibbleLover1225 said:


> He looks like an English Bulldog to me. I'm obviously NO KIND of expert, but that's not a dog I would want. It may look good in a show, but I like the more classic look. Not so boxy and muscular. I know pits are musculAr dogs but they're lean and fit, not like a bodybuilder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This dogs are a completely different breed than the APBT.


----------



## patty

What a cutie. He looks like he is proud of all he has won!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ok this is funny, there is an ad for one of his puppies on eBay classifies NYC for $3,000. Interesting......I thought he looked familiar....


----------



## angelbaby

there are a TON of denzel pups. Funny I was just looking at a breeding and commented how horrible the female was, turns out she is a denzel daughter  not saying he isnt nice though, have never seen him in person.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yep yep...and of course they always post pictures of him and not the mom...or they post pictures of the dad and the grand father...I always assume its because the mom looks horrible...ugh! There ARE quality females out there lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BTW he is not a GR CH either. In the ABKC anyway, which is the only one that matters in my eyes.


----------

